

Pure Python Operation System - pythonos
http://python-os.info/en/
Python OS Project (POP) created with idea to make a pure python OS. POP based on linux kernel (currently 2.6.32) and GNU userland utilities.
======
pythonos
We think, that OS, written in simple interpreted language, like python, allows
us to dominate desktop operating systems market.

Python is simple and nice. Our user will be able to easy modify any part of OS
without compiling souce code. This is the real Open Source Freedom!

~~~
Ralith
It sounds like what you really want is a lisp machine.

Everything old is new again...

~~~
pythonos
Exactly... But python machine =)

------
fossley
Nice idea, though the way I see it, you are either:

(A) A user who doesn't care what language(s) their OS/toolchain/stack is built
with; or

(B) A developer who sees the value in the right tool for the job. I love
Python, but it isn't the right tool for all jobs

------
Ralith
> POP based on linux kernel (currently 2.6.32) and GNU userland utilities.

So, not actually a "pure python OS," but rather a desktop environment
containing a large amount of python?

~~~
pythonos
For now - yes.

But we thinking about rewriting Linux Kernel in pure python.

